# NOVOSIBIRSK | Projects & Construction



## Khievf (Feb 12, 2017)

Multi-story car park with offices and shops, under construction. Also in the same district


























> Строящийся многоэтажный паркинг от легендарной.. | Cityzond | архитектура и урбанистика | VK
> 
> 
> Строящийся многоэтажный паркинг от легендарной Брусники в районе Европейского Берега в Новосибирске. Фасады паркинга будут выполнены из мини-офисов и
> ...


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Impressive projects!


----------



## Jenea01 (8 d ago)




----------

